# 91 SG Standard



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Good deal ?










Log in or sign up to view


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

Standards with the case in my area seem to go in the $1200-1350 range. But those are usually in Cherry and in the 2000’s. I don’t know much about the older ones…but if was $800 (and legit) in my area I’d be jumping on it.


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

yep thats a 2017 price. good deal imo.... assuming no broken neck.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Good price regardless of year given current pricing.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I have a ‘91 Special. It is one of the nicest playing and sounding SGs I’ve played. Late 80’s early 90’s were good years.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

They’re all good years when you find a good one.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Budda said:


> They’re all good years when you find a good one.


2015?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

BlueRocker said:


> 2015?


Yep. I guarantee there are incredible 2015s.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Budda said:


> Yep. I guarantee there are incredible 2015s.


Yes, Gibson did meticulous play testing that year and marked the good ones with a shaky old dude that looks like the pope.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

BlueRocker said:


> Yes, Gibson did meticulous play testing that year and marked the good ones with a shaky old dude that looks like the pope.
> 
> View attachment 443503


The Vulcan salute!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

BlueRocker said:


> Yes, Gibson did meticulous play testing that year and marked the good ones with a shaky old dude that looks like the pope.
> 
> View attachment 443503


Had no idea stickers affected tone 😂


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Budda said:


> Had no idea stickers affected tone 😂


See the relic thread


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Budda said:


> Had no idea stickers affected tone 😂


The material they used for the reflective sticker interferes with the magnetic field of the pickups...

All kidding aside, I have a 2014 "anniversary" LPJ and despite not liking the whole twelfth fret inlay...it's a great guitar. Starting to dial in the pickups and picking it up more than my other guitars.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

Pat James said:


> The material they used for the reflective sticker interferes with the magnetic field of the pickups...
> 
> All kidding aside, I have a 2014 "anniversary" LPJ and despite not liking the whole twelfth fret inlay...it's a great guitar. Starting to dial in the pickups and picking it up more than my other guitars.


I often wonder why they do stuff like that.

I like the idea of a special truss cover or control cover and then a blank one included for,if,you don’t want the signature or whatever.


----------



## Skynyrds Innyrds (5 mo ago)

Kerry Brown said:


> I have a ‘91 Special. It is one of the nicest playing and sounding SGs I’ve played. Late 80’s early 90’s were good years.



There is no such thing as a good year or a bad year.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I believe in the myth of better era’s for guitar companies.
IMO every business has ups and downs and can have some real down times due to management and employee turnovers, material availability, work culture climate at the time etc.

I full heartedly believe there are amazing guitars from any year but I also feel some years there are more of them then others.

That said most of the best Gibsons I have owned and played seem to be 90’s to early 2000’s. I chalk it up to the necks on them just jive with my hands but makes me wonder.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Skynyrds Innyrds said:


> There is no such thing as a good year or a bad year.


But there are Good Times, Bad Times, you know I've had my share ...


----------



## PTO (12 mo ago)

I’ve heard early ‘90s Studios are good and I choose to believe it because I have one…

…but I do like the neck profile and the ebony board, so if other years are better, I’m psyched for those who got ‘em!


----------



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

This guitar was up October 25th from the same person at the same price…


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Wootang said:


> This guitar was up October 25th from the same person at the same price…


I posted the ad October 21st and it was 5 days old ...


----------



## plato67 (Jan 13, 2008)

I tried to contact seller; no response.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

plato67 said:


> I tried to contact seller; no response.


It was three weeks ago. If it was a real thing at that price, there's big chance it has sold and seller forgot to remove his ad.


----------

